

A Sad Milestone: AOL To Discontinue Netscape Browser Development - shayan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/28/a-sad-milestone-aol-to-discontinue-netscape-browser-development/

======
Xichekolas
In other news: AOL was still maintaining the Netscape Browser

Whodathunkit? I had no idea that software was even still used, let alone
actively developed. I guess I don't get out much...

~~~
staticshock
maybe you get out _too_ much. this kind of stuff you can only pick up by
staying in, spending a quiet evening at home with the missus.

------
icky
AOL to stop rebranding watered-down Mozilla releases as "Netscape".

------
dcurtis
Netscape is a horrific interface monstrosity that is an insult to computer
software.

It's about time. Good riddance.

------
zandorg
Well that's $10 billion well spent.

~~~
chaostheory
to their credit, they did allow the creation of mozilla... (or did that happen
before the buyout?)

